# W2 option to send



## a1flow (Jan 14, 2020)

I went to view my W2 today at work and had no problem doing so,  but I didn't have (or couldn't find) the option to send to H&R block.  Am I missing something or did they do away with that option?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

The H&R Block program will download your w2 for you.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 14, 2020)

I printed my W2s (because yay adulting!) and just uploaded mine to HRB using a picture I took with my phone. It was relatively painless and I only had to enter a few boxes in due to the fact that I’m weird. Anyways, it was simple and the longest part was actually waiting for the printer to print mine out.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 14, 2020)

Ha, I must be the only person that enjoys manually putting the info in.


----------

